# Batten down the hatches!!



## Emily's mom (Nov 3, 2007)

My same old worry, do I put my kids in the barn, or leave them out....

They seem to follow the horse who has a storm watch spot that he will stand in, in all kinds of weather.

We haven't had a tropical storm since we've had animals, they are saying gusts up to 140km.

The horse goes crazy if the kids are out of his sight...I know my husband will make me keep them out






, or I will sit in the barn with the door open so he can see them from his outdoor stall .. OH!


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Nov 3, 2007)

Well, Cheryl, will be thinking good thoughts for you, your family, and animal family up there





Keep us posted!!


----------



## crackerjackjack (Nov 3, 2007)

I don't have an answer for you. I will say a pray for all of you.


----------



## Emily's mom (Nov 4, 2007)

All is well, my critters survived their first tropical storm!!








I made a nest on the living room floor, and kept the window open if they needed me I would hear them OH! , the wind really picked up about 1:30am, I tossed and turned until 3:00 when #2 son got up to go to bathroom.

We had decided to leave the animals in the pasture, so I made son ( Ethan ) go out to check on the animals with me.....well bless their little hearts, they were all standing in Cherokee's stall, reasonably dry, but a little spooked. We gave them some hay and went back in the house. I didn't get any sleep because of the wind and checked on them again at 7 and they were still in, they could have stepped out but didn't, I was so impressed.

There was some twigs on the fence wire, and my favorite apple tree, that was also my view blocker from my bedroom/sunroom, from the driveway, was blown down, I was veryvery sad






, now i'll have to close my blind OH!

But thank God it could have been much worse!!


----------



## FlatCreekFarm (Nov 4, 2007)

Glad everyone is okay!



Sorry you lost your apple tree though



We don't have tropical storms here in Missouri (obviously) but! We do have tornadoes. There is sometimes no warning with those, and a scary example of that is two weeks ago 2 people we knew in the area were killed (they were in a mobile home). Seems like tornadoes are getting closer and closer to our farm every time. I'm ready to dig a basement, or at least a cellar, and when that happens we'll all go "below" - critters included





It is so sweet that your animals all protected each other, and used their good instincts during the storm... bless them


----------



## Emily's mom (Nov 4, 2007)

Tammy,



I think I would rather a tropical storm over a tornado, they sound really scarey, 



I would have to dig a really big basement I would want all the critters and chickens included, in my basement.

I hope you never have to worry, sorry to hear about your friends!


----------



## crackerjackjack (Nov 5, 2007)

I am so happy to hear that everyone made it through the storm






I too live in Missouri and we have tornados. I am so afraid of them. We don't have a basement because of the rock and we were told we would have to dymanite. We tried to dig a basement when we build the house. I just hate to think about my poor donkeys out in a tornado.

I am so again so glad to hear that you are all ok.


----------



## Emily's mom (Nov 5, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## iluvwalkers (Nov 5, 2007)

*[SIZE=12pt]Glad to hear everyone made it through



, well except poor Mr. Appletree



. we don't get very many bad storms but when there is one I don't sleep well...Nikki[/SIZE]*


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Nov 6, 2007)

glad to hear everyone came through the storm ok.





we are pretty lucky here, we have HEAT in the summer but we don't have to worry about most other natural disasters... once in a while we get what they call a "microburst" which is like a mini tornado, but nothing like the midwest. and no hurricanes! fires yes but usually up north in the forests, not down here in the desert. and no earthquakes either, or blizzards or ice storms... you know, maybe that HEAT isn't so bad after all OH!


----------



## JumpinJackFarm (Nov 7, 2007)

Emily's mom said:


> I made a nest on the living room floor, and kept the window open if they needed me I would hear them OH! ,


So happy you darted this storm



I sleep with my windows opened as well OH! they have trained me that way


----------

